# HDR plug-in



## HDRinstant (Apr 2, 2014)

For those interested in HDR photography a new plug-in called HDRinstant is available.

It allows you to create an HDR image from burst mode images or video - thus allowing HDR image creation from scenes with movement. 

The photographer creates his HDR scene by exposing to the highlights. The plug-in uses a series of underexposed images or video and stacks them stacks in Lightroom. It removes motion blur and ghosting by aligning the images. The stacking is to reduce noise and gain detail in the shadows. You can then make use of Lightroom's excellent tone-mapping settings to develop your final HDR image.

For more information, here is the link hdrinstant


----------



## HDRinstant (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you a photography/videography student? You can get HDRinsant with a *60% discount*! Contact us to request a coupon.

Our latest standalone version is also available for those who only have the Lightroom trial version!

A Draw My Life video to show you how it works - video here


----------

